# Oversatying tourist visa - fines, and agency issues



## sandstorm (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi guys and help please 

I have a question regarding up to date overstaying fines, I am from one of the countries with visas which needs sponsors by tour operators, airlines etc. 

I want to stay till the 31 st of Jan, I have done already an extension ( pricey ) ... so from the 25 th Jan its an overstay of 6 days on tourist visa. What are the worst consequences ?

However, my local travel agency called me up today , saying about overstay and telling me to urgently leave !!! in a very rude manner... as they can not process their work , their system is blocked ! Is this ever happended to you or are they just threating ???? to lose the deposit etc ? whats the problem ? I am aware fine will be high , till Friday...but i can deal with it .... 

Any suggestion is needed as I dont know if I should book in a hurry tickets ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Check with the authorities (Google DRND) regarding the amount for the fine. 

As far as what the travel agency is saying, they aren't just making that part up. Since they were your sponsor and you have overstayed, their immigration file (immigration database) has been closed, in order to stop processing of further visas, until your overstay issue is resolved. It works the same way with an employer and employee also ....


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

sandstorm said:


> Hi guys and help please
> 
> I have a question regarding up to date overstaying fines, I am from one of the countries with visas which needs sponsors by tour operators, airlines etc.
> 
> ...


I think you should consider the bigger picture here. If your tour operator has a fixed number of visa spaces to use and re-use and you overstay your time then the tour operator can not re-use your visa space and in all likelyhood you are spoiling someone else's trip to the UAE. You may be able to pay the fines but if my holiday was spoilt because of your actions then when you get home my lawyers would be sueing you for a lot more then the fines you think you can afford. talk to your tour operator again and clarify their position and make sure your actions are not affecting someone else.


----------

